# My best 1/4 mile time so far!



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

My best run yesterday at Xtreme Nationals at Dinwiddie, VA was a [email protected] MPH. My 60' was a 2.287, about .027 from my best. I had also ran quite a few 15.3's. I know I could bring that time down more if I didn't get as much wheel hop, plus the track conditions seemed really slippery after awile. I didn't even see them do anything to the track after the event started. They ran MAD cars yesterday too. I got tons of runs in.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

No comments? I guess I'm behind the power curve around here.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

congrats on the nice run.....what type of tires did u use? or did u use the same tires that come " straight out the box?"


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *congrats on the nice run.....what type of tires did u use? or did u use the same tires that come " straight out the box?" *


Thanks man, I used a set of 205 45 R 17's of Yokohama Parada Spec 2's.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

how much do they cost? and would they be good tires to street race in?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *how much do they cost? and would they be good tires to street race in? *


Check out this link on Tire Rack. I don't know about too much about actual street racing, but they sure do have good grip and they definitely inspire confidence in the rain and ANY dry weather. I like them.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Check out this link on Tire Rack. I don't know about too much about actual street racing, but they sure do have good grip and they definitely inspire confidence in the rain and ANY dry weather. I like them.  *


thanx, i greatly appreciate it....


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *thanx, i greatly appreciate it.... *


Dude, anytime.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice run Marvin! I hope to smoke that time when I go to Gainesville in December, when I have my progress on, nitrous 60 shot wet, and possibly walbro 255HO installed by then too =)


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *Nice run Marvin! I hope to smoke that time when I go to Gainesville in December, when I have my progress on, nitrous 60 shot wet, and possibly walbro 255HO installed by then too =) *


Wow dude, I can't wait to see your times then! Gotta love nitrous!  I don't have anything planned for November 1st when I run again, but my plans are to have Moti's installed by the end of the year. After that, cams. I can't wait!


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *Nice run Marvin! I hope to smoke that time when I go to Gainesville in December, when I have my progress on, nitrous 60 shot wet, and possibly walbro 255HO installed by then too =) *


where do yall guys find this stuff for a nissan spec-v? ive been looking everywhere and all i can find is a cai, and pop charger...can i have some links to these sites? thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Marvin- I don't think the times will be that impressive.......it will be my first appearance at a track, lol.


xluv2eatx- Marvin linked you to www.b15sentra.net go over there and do a search under performance for Spec V header or whatever you're looking for.

or click the link in my sig..............mention me, and he'll hook you up. Hotshot makes a Spec V header, AEM makes a CAI, with impressive gains, VRS and Stromung make cat-back exhausts as well. Other things should be rolling out soon


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *Marvin- I don't think the times will be that impressive.......it will be my first appearance at a track, lol.
> 
> 
> xluv2eatx- Marvin linked you to www.b15sentra.net go over there and do a search under performance for Spec V header or whatever you're looking for.
> ...


thanx man...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no problem


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *where do yall guys find this stuff for a nissan spec-v? ive been looking everywhere and all i can find is a cai, and pop charger...can i have some links to these sites? thanx *


Mike definitely covered all the bases for you. Hit me up if you need more help.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Mike definitely covered all the bases for you. Hit me up if you need more help.  *


thanx though


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Many new turbos are coming out soon.....so that should be good.......YAY

I want to get a wet nitrous express system
I like AEM they are reliable so i will probably get most of my stuff from them.

Mark


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *...
> or click the link in my sig..............mention me, and he'll hook you up.
> ... *


I'm gonna remember that chimmike!


----------

